# D-Wade Talking Trash About Dallas



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

He beat us, and I accept that and all, but this is entirely too much. What a ********.

http://www.palmbeachpost.com/blogs/...Heat/entries/2006/10/27/take_that_dirk.html?c

Dirk's criticizing himself and his team for not playing well enough defensively, and Wade takes it as an opportunity to rub his/Bennet Salvatore's championship in.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Good. I sure hope Dirk is going to read that.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*Comments*

By brezelboy 
October 29, 2006 05:22 AM 
wade had lucky finals with the mavs defence and the refs whistles. so *if i was wade i´d rather shut up. * 

By keywest96 
October 29, 2006 05:27 AM 
*the thing is: wade is just a cover model. dirk is a baller. * 

By Anthony 
October 29, 2006 05:30 PM 
I’m sorry. I think you guys were looking for mark cuban’s blog. Let me help you guys out with it: *www.crybabylosers.net/bigtimechokers* 

Good thing Wade is a cover model since he needed to pose for all those championship pictures.

By Wade's World 
October 29, 2006 06:14 PM 
Dirk, hold my Gatorade while I go collect my ring! Cha-Ching!

By shawxx 
October 30, 2006 12:24 AM
Drama Queen best not pretends he’s not a DQ since a DQ can also win a title. They won a champion which they deserved but the whistles were also a fact. Pretending means he’s ashamed of himself.

By tr 
October 30, 2006 01:09 AM 
*dwyane wade went from a budding superstar to a big joke with his ridiculous flopping, and the public perception outside of miami is that the heat did not deserve the title. The heat were clearly not one of the 3 best teams in the league, and wade should just shut up now while he’s still ahead.*
By M3Man 
October 30, 2006 01:28 AM 
As a Mavs fan, I must admit that Wade played well. He also benefited greatly from refs who awarded him almost twice as many fouls in MIA’s 4 wins than he averaged in the previous 2 losses, in the playoffs or in the regular season. *Since its so much about reputation, the Mavs went out and got some guys with better defensive reps. They’ll foul less and get more benefit of the doubt from the Refs.*

*In Dallas, we pray for a rematch. I’m sure Wade wants one too. This could become a rivalry made in American Airlines heaven. Good luck, MIA. Lets do it again. * 

By k 
October 30, 2006 01:33 AM 
dwade is a great player with good jumpshot and does a bit of all.

*but… how the heck to guard someone that gets a foul just by falling down. he musta talked to ginobli for the art of flopping. dallas should gotten more with harder fouls on dwade. http://www.riggednba.com/ *

By TheRealChamp 
October 30, 2006 05:52 AM 
I wonder how many times Wade will fall down and get up on the way to get his ring from Stern? Fall down 22, get up 76? I think the guys who made Wade’s commercial were the refs from the finals.. same kind of math skills. Get fouled 6 times.. get 19 freethrows.

The adjustemnt of the Finals was when the refs figured out they could just give Shaq’s frethrows to Wade since Shaq was missing all his.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

LOL... winners talk... losers walk.......

Yeah, it will be interesting this year. That's for sure!


----------



## g-dog-rice#2 (Jan 29, 2006)

Wade is getting too y. I'm a Laker fan but if the Lakers don't make it to the Finals I certainly want Dallas to get back there and get some revenge on that punk D-y(wayne)? Wade.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

What a little *****, I love his game and all but what a *****. How can he say stuff like this? He did win it and all but seriously, he has become one of the cockiest players ever. I'll laugh when we win on January 21st.

I mean really who the **** does he think he is? Micheal Jordan?


----------



## Cameron Crazy (Apr 25, 2006)

Doesnt suprise me that he is talking trash! He is a low life anyway!


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Cameron Crazy said:


> Doesnt suprise me that he is talking trash! He is a low life anyway!


 Thats a little to far, as hes never done anything wrong to be considered a low life. That said when you win you have that space to talk. Stackhouse is one of the biggest trashtalkers and fight starters in the leagu and you guys wouldnt consider him a low life. As a fan of a perennial loser, you guys are just a little salty im just used to it


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Saint Baller said:


> I mean really who the **** does he think he is? Micheal Jordan?


Yes.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Personally I liked this quote..

'dwade is a great player with good jumpshot and does a bit of all.

but… how the heck to guard someone that gets a foul just by falling down. he musta talked to ginobli for the art of flopping. dallas should gotten more with harder fouls on dwade.'

Soo true, but dude, wtf?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Oh please, I'm a Mavs fan, but if anything he's countering the quotes we made against him first. It's not like he's lying when he says "that's what Dallas said".


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

We're worthless fans, we can say whatever the hell he want. But for a player to say anything is bad sportsmaship, especially when you're like taking offense when the opponent's criticizing themselves.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Why all the hate?
hahaha i like him even more now.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

...don't worry fellas, the season starts 2morrow.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> We're worthless fans, we can say whatever the hell he want. But for a player to say anything is bad sportsmaship, especially when you're like taking offense when the opponent's criticizing themselves.


...


> the ESPN interview in which Nowitzki seemed to hint Dallas allowed Wade to slice through its defense rather than Wade doing with his own ability.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Pimped Out said:


> ...


 If thats the case, I think there is a bigger problem down in big D


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

BEEZ said:


> If thats the case, I think there is a bigger problem down in big D


As perceived by this life-long Mav fan, until they win it all, there will always be a defensive mindset from the fans. 

We choked - that's the truth. If Wade & Co. got any help, that's strongly debatable.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

If we won and Dirk was yapping in every interview about "remember, the Heat said we/I didn't have D" you'd be hopping all over it, so don't be hypocrites.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

Cameron Crazy said:


> Doesnt suprise me that he is talking trash! He is a low life anyway!


Lmao @ low life.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> If we won and Dirk was yapping in every interview about "remember, the Heat said we/I didn't have D" you'd be hopping all over it, so don't be hypocrites.


Well, the best way to handle it (hypothetically) is to say *"remember when we didn't have much D? We addressed it, didn't we?" *


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

bray1967 said:


> Well, the best way to handle it (hypothetically) is to say *"remember when we didn't have much D? We addressed it, didn't we?" *


 That is probably the most PC way, but I don't see why he can't have his fun/vindication at the expense his doubters. These little quotes are being overhyped.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> That is probably the most PC way, but I don't see why he can't have his fun/vindication at the expense his doubters. These little quotes are being overhyped.


We can't expect anything else, though.

Media = :curse:


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> He beat us, and I accept that and all, but this is entirely too much. What a ********.
> 
> http://www.palmbeachpost.com/blogs/content/shared-blogs/palmbeach/Heat/entries/2006/10/27/take_that_dirk.html?c
> 
> Dirk's criticizing himself and his team for not playing well enough defensively, and Wade takes it as an opportunity to rub his/Bennet Salvatore's championship in.


I think it was kind of warranted with Dirk saying they 'let' Wade do what he did in that series.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

TheBigDonut said:


> I think it was kind of warranted with Dirk saying they 'let' Wade do what he did in that series.


I think that was kind of overblown, much like a defense saying, "We let (that running back) run all over us."


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Wade hears something he doesn't like and shows a lil' attitude, I see nothing wrong w/ that. Let the season begin!


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Its nice to see Wade stick up for himself. He raped us all by himself in the finals. Hopefully, we can change that this season.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

The Future7 said:


> Its nice to see Wade stick up for himself. He raped us all "*by himself*" in the finals. Hopefully, we can change that this season.


I'm not even gonna say it.....


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> I'm not even gonna say it.....


Rather obvious it was 'gang' related, isn't it... :biggrin:


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Lmao...oops forgot about his little helpers. We cant deny that he took over the series. He went from not making jumpshot to hitting damn near everyone.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

You know what was great was at the buttom of the article someone hit it right on the nail.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Any non-Heat fan could see that the refs basically gave the Heat a title. I've never seen anything like it. You weren't even allowed to breathe on Wade.


----------

